# Inline Canister prefilter/postfilter - WARNING!



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

So, a warning to shrimp keepers and Iwagumi tank owners who want to use the APA 2.3L prefilter from China. 

The prefilter is useful and relatively inexpensive, so one can't expect TOO much from a $40 piece of equipment

.... Having said that, the quick disconnects that came with it are absolute RUBBISH. I installed, reinstalled, and even tried to use Teflon tape, but to know avail. The darn things leak slowly and consistently. I've checked online, and people in southern and south east Asia who bought these things had the exact same problem. 

Your better off trying to jam your hoses onto the intake and outtake. It will take hot water to soften the hoses, patience, and incredible force, but it's doable. And if you want quick disconnects (can't see how you could do without them) just buy some Ehiem disconnects and use them. Once you do that, it's good to go. Just thought I'd let potential buyers know and prevent a potential flood disaster. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the warning, I bought one some months ago (was pretty skeptical, esp. the price, but AI was really pushing it). Haven't set it up yet, but will watch it closely when I do.


----------

